# how porous is sheetrock?



## davinci (Dec 26, 2007)

is sheet rock as porous as plywood? ca it easily absorb water? 
is it a poor insulator?


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

I really don't understand why you are still questioning the properties of the two different materials, because they are made for different purposes.

As you were told in an earlier post somewhere the insulating value is insignificant and you are splitting hairs to find a difference.

I would think that the short term absorption of sheetrock would be higher because it is intended to accept joint compound and be leveled to provide a smooth surface.

Plywood is intended to be stronger and not used as a finished surface, but be acceptable with many coats of sealers and a textured paint. It resisted puncture better, but creating crack-free joints and corners can normally be a problem.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

No,yes, yes. :notworthy


----------



## Flex'n Nuts (Oct 29, 2010)

How wet is fresh paint?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

the guys over diy would be glad to help you


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

This has been the strangest series of posts-------Is there alcohal or dementia involved?


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

davinci said:


> is sheet rock as porous as plywood? ca it easily absorb water?
> is it a poor insulator?


Both are poor insulators, that is why they make numerous types of insulating agents. Batting ,foam etc... Maybe a little explaination of what youre doing will shed some light.


----------

